# General > Pets Corner >  Missing dunnet area.....

## DanaFlett

Our male Jack Chi has been missing since yesterday at around 2pm between the Brough and Dunnet head area.He's a very small dog,brown and white in colour.....He has a chip,and is wearing a brown leather collar.We are still searching but sad to say we have not found him,please contact me if you think you have seen him even if you don't approach him 01847 851 411

----------


## donnick

Found safe and well this morning   :Smile:

----------


## davem

Good News  :Smile:

----------

